# Solved: C Sharp! - Where to find the CLOSE event on a form?



## McAvelli (Apr 19, 2008)

Where (how) to find the CLOSE event (the click of the red X on top-left of the form) on a C# form?



I need to close the application when the red X is clicked. I can do this by writing application.exit() method, but I can't find the event on the code to write it. It was so easy with VB because there were all events, even those not declared.
Can anyone help?!
Thank you in advance.


----------

